# Solved: A couple of Xbox live problems-Halo 2 Problems



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just now getting Xbox Live for my Xbox (I know so late, better late than never), and have got a couple of problems. I bought the 12 month free subscription (includes game and headset). I got all the way to joining a game, but it keeps telling me no matter which I try that I don't have a certain map or something. I had already went and downloaded all the content avaible (3 map packs were downloaded by me). What else can I do, if I have already downloaded those three. I can even see those 3 map packs downloaded on my xbox harddrive if I explore the dashboard. 

Finally, those map packs were free weren't they? Sorry if these have been asked before, couldn't find them searching the forums. Thanks as always to one of the best forums around!

Edit: I did put my actual birth date in when registering, and it said something about my parents having to confirm something, but nothing has been sent (I put my email down). Also when trying to login to Xbox live forums it said I wasn't old enough to play on Xbox Live, which is weird because it won't even let me get into the forums for help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check the documentation that came with the XBOX Live kit and contact Microsoft/XBOX (or at least one of your parents) and see if they can change it for you or give you permission to play.


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well they have already given me permission to play, but its the fact that I don't know what to change is the problem.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The XBOX Live should be able to tell you how to activate it.


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

I really don't think it is that though. Whenever I try to join any game it says I do not have a map required by this server. What other maps could there be if, I have already downloaded all 3 map packs? Currently, I'm on hold (uggg) with microsoft about the issue, and the latest thing he asked about was my router and isp (linksys wrt54g and alltel). So maybe something will come out of that, but I don't think so.


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

yea the age approval info goes over to xbox.com and live (yea i had the same problem)
its funny, because it says it will ask for parental permission if your too young, but it never asks!   

but, have you tried playing halo 2 on any of the normal maps? (maps that you did NOT download?)

ALSO, have you been able to play other game online? or do you only have halo right now?


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, the guy at microsoft told me to play another game online (so I started playing nfl 2k5 online fine), so he didn't know what to say after that worked. 

When you say "but, have you tried playing halo 2 on any of the normal maps? (maps that you did NOT download?)", how can I do anything when I go into optimatch when it automatically selects a server for me? I haven't seen anything about selecting what maps I want to play on.


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

mystic54 said:


> Well, the guy at microsoft told me to play another game online (so I started playing nfl 2k5 online fine), so he didn't know what to say after that worked.
> 
> When you say "but, have you tried playing halo 2 on any of the normal maps? (maps that you did NOT download?)", how can I do anything when I go into optimatch when it automatically selects a server for me? I haven't seen anything about selecting what maps I want to play on.


well atleast you know its not a problem with the live service...
you cannot select a map to play on in halo??

im guessing optimatch is set on 'auto connect' meaning it will automatically bring you to the closest game, but there definately is a way to choose a map that other people are playing on...if you find one, try using a map that came with the original game


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

So your saying look around for an option that says don't auto connect to servers. I'll try that but in the mean time, please keep up the suggestions, I really appreciate the help guys! The tech support guy gave me a reference number of (1016285973) but I can't even find 1 thing about it searching for it using google.

Edit: Where exactly do I specify it to not auto connect? I just searched around halo 2's settings but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think the reference number is the incident number so when you call back and give them the number then they know what your problem is


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> I think the reference number is the incident number so when you call back and give them the number then they know what your problem is


Ah, that's it, it was hard to understand him but thanks for clearing that up.

If I go to http://forums.xbox.com/14/ShowForum.aspx for help and try to post, it says, "You are not old enough to have an Xbox Live account". It's giving me that error, when all I'm trying to do is post for help?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

You could access the hard drive on your Xbox, delete the downloaded maps, and re-download them.

Is the error you are receiving saying something like "You failed to load the map?"
If that is the case, most older Xbox consoles give that error because of some conflict between the type of disc used for Halo 2, I believe.


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Kramer55 said:


> You could access the hard drive on your Xbox, delete the downloaded maps, and re-download them.
> 
> Is the error you are receiving saying something like "You failed to load the map?"
> If that is the case, most older Xbox consoles give that error because of some conflict between the type of disc used for Halo 2, I believe.


Well I am redownloading them now before you posted that, so I'll give an update when they finish.

Speaking of "You failed to load the map", its weird because like the 20 games I have tried to join most of them gave me the; you don't have the required maps on this server's playlist. One time I received "You failed to load the map" and wondered why I received a different error once.

So your saying I possibly have to buy a completely new halo 2 game to get this working? I just realized I might have my friends Halo 2 disc, because we swapped discs a couple weeks back after his didn't work mysteriously in his xbox but only in mine. While mine worked in both, so he swapped them, so I think he has mine.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

It is usually not the game that causes the "Failed to load map" error, rather it is due to older Xbox consoles not being able to read a new type of disc used for Halo 2.

How old is your Xbox?


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

No, no, no, way I am buying ANOTHER Xbox. My first one was in the batch of new xboxs upon released stop reading discs or produced an error any time you tried to load up a game. I think this new console is from not this last christmas but the one before that.


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

mystic54 said:


> No, no, no, way I am buying ANOTHER Xbox. My first one was in the batch of new xboxs upon released stop reading discs or produced an error any time you tried to load up a game. I think this new console is from not this last christmas but the one before that.


was it before or after the faulty power cord incident?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

You should not need to buy a new Xbox since that error has only occured once, plus yours is relatively new.

Not sure what else you can do.


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

saltydawgs said:


> was it before or after the faulty power cord incident?


Guys, I just don't see how my xbox could only be affecting one game, if I can play other xbox live games online, why not halo2? Sorry for the let down, but I'm just getting extremely frusterated at the moment.


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Should I try a friends xbox and or halo 2 to see if that could fix the problem. If I do try that, it will take a about a day to get the xbox from him (have to pick it up after work), but is there any other solutions possible that I can try? Just registered on the Bungie forums, but I can't post a new topic for a day on there. Which section on there would be the best for me to post my help question?

Edit: The last 4 times I tried to load Team SWAT matches, have resulted in "You failed to load this map" errors


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry to triple post guys but I borrowed my friends xbox, but I know I have seen this before somewhere, how do I use my Xbox Live account on his without having to set up a new account?

Edit: Looks like, the only way I will be able to do it, is by using an xbox memory unit, which I don't. Can anybody else think of some other way to do this?


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

mystic54 said:


> Sorry to triple post guys but I borrowed my friends xbox, but I know I have seen this before somewhere, how do I use my Xbox Live account on his without having to set up a new account?
> 
> Edit: Looks like, the only way I will be able to do it, is by using an xbox memory unit, which I don't. Can anybody else think of some other way to do this?


didnt you originally think that your friend swapped halo 2 games, have you tried YOUR copy yet?

+ if you didnt think it was the xbox itself causing the problem, why did you try it out on your friends?

ALSO, have you tried erasing your halo 2 memory, and starting from scratch?


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

saltydawgs said:


> didnt you originally think that your friend swapped halo 2 games, have you tried YOUR copy yet?
> 
> + if you didnt think it was the xbox itself causing the problem, why did you try it out on your friends?
> 
> ALSO, have you tried erasing your halo 2 memory, and starting from scratch?


Lol, I don't know. I have abandoned all rational thought, it seems lately. I already gave back his xbox, but I can get the game to try later tonight.

Your saying from scratch, delete everything on halo 2, including the map packs, and campaign files?

When asking around in the server rooms before the game starts, I talk to some people and they said this seems to be happening alot lately, but I haven't seen anything on the internet about it yet. in trying the different rooms, some rooms seem to give me the error: YOu do not have the required playlist of servers, but then other rooms give me "You have failed to load the map". Could this be some kind of clue, getting 2 different errors?


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

mystic54 said:


> Lol, I don't know. I have abandoned all rational thought, it seems lately. I already gave back his xbox, but I can get the game to try later tonight.
> 
> Your saying from scratch, delete everything on halo 2, including the map packs, and campaign files?
> 
> When asking around in the server rooms before the game starts, I talk to some people and they said this seems to be happening alot lately, but I haven't seen anything on the internet about it yet. in trying the different rooms, some rooms seem to give me the error: YOu do not have the required playlist of servers, but then other rooms give me "You have failed to load the map". Could this be some kind of clue, getting 2 different errors?


hmmmm, it could be...
keep on searchin! while your at it, i recommend the xbox.com forums (i know you said it wont work because of your age...but when you are regestering for the forums when they ask the question "do you have xbox live?" say NO.

once you get into the forums that way, ask around...ifts a common problem there wil be somebody complaining about it!


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

K, I'll re-sign up again at their forums, hopefully something will come out of it. Not much more to say until I get some responses from those forums. I can't do muc on Bungie's forums until about midday tomorrow (24 hour restriction on posting after signup). Thanks for everybody's help, I'll reply once more most likely today, telling everybody if my friends game worked or not.


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow guys, so much fun! For no apparent reason my friend's game worked, when mine didn't. I don't know what to tell you guys, everybody put in so much work and I feel I let down everybody when it was such a simple solution. Sorry+Thanks to everybody.

One final thing before I declare this thread solved; Why would changing the disc work, if I can do everything else on halo 2 with that disc?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

mystic54 said:


> One final thing before I declare this thread solved; Why would changing the disc work, if I can do everything else on halo 2 with that disc?


Could your disk have been scratched?
Some of my friends have encountered the same type of problem that you have, and trying a new Halo 2 disc has seems to work for them for some strange reason.


----------



## kalidi (Jun 26, 2006)

krammer right it might be dirty or srcatch i had the same problem too


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Kramer55 said:


> Could your disk have been scratched?
> Some of my friends have encountered the same type of problem that you have, and trying a new Halo 2 disc has seems to work for them for some strange reason.


I don't get it though, if it was scratched why is multiplayer the only thing affected. Wouldn't possibly the campaign or normal multiplayer be screwed up too?


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

im going to guess its a microsoft glitch...in order for people to buy mroe copies of halo!
nah, im jk...i have no idea why that would happen?

btw...did the forums work (using my idea)


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Nah, was never able to use the forums, because I would have had to create another msn passport since my main passport was already registered and was unable to use again.


----------



## kalidi (Jun 26, 2006)

hey mystic maby its because the connection thingy is not properly hooked


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

It has been solved for quite a while now but thanks anyways.


----------

